# Reptile Shops In Leicester



## RoyalTommo

Anyone from Leicester?
Has anyone noticed the awful quality and general lack of decent reptile shops in Leicester? Out of the 2 decent ones that were near to the city centre, one very rarely opens when it should and seems to stock nothing but bearded dragons, the girl there also doesnt seem much interested in her job. 
And the other shop, although a lot better than first mentioned shop, seems to not want to sell anything. Don't get me wrong I'm all up for selling animals correctly but they seem to take this to an extreme. Sell, sell, sell, get as much money we can from one leopard gecko sale. 
It's a shame and as a result I have taken to travelling further to better shops.
Any thoughts?
Tom


----------



## halcyon

tom

let me talk you through a few things
and let the public on this forum decide on what the score is

it sounds like you have mentioned my shop even though not in name
as mine is always open on time but i am as tight as hell when it comes to selling my animals unlike every one else in leicester, these are not stock but my own animals and i want the very best for every one of them
as i also run leicester exotic refuge as well i see a huge amount of reptiles that have been sold in uncontrolled crappy little wrong fish tank or plastic set ups which have ended up impacting on the well being of the little animal in question due to its home being wrong in many ways, ( at least 10 ive seen in the last two weeks which is a joke in my oppinion)
so as a owner of a pet business the whole point is to sell the best in the best manner possible, prevention is far better than the cure and i know from alot of keeping that the environment is what runs your reptile so basically give it a crappy set up and all the best to you as you will probably cause your reptile harm
look on how many problems happen through burns on reptiles
metabolic bone problems and so on all can be prevented as long as you give everything the reptile needs in its environment almost like setting up your own home 

so we will let the public decide on whats wrong with my leopard gecko set ups
as i do not have any problem with it at all 

36 x 18 x 21 viv exotic enclosure
heat mat covering approx third of the floor
thermostat to controll heat
digital thermometer with probe
2% day tube for replication of photoperiod
all fittings
moss box
moss
vits
hot hide
intermidiate hide
cool hide
plants
and me as your back up, so what more do you want 
all equipment is sold and set up a day or two prior to picking up the reptile

we are the only award winning reptile shop in the uk
we are vet recamended
we are rspca aproved 
we have been keeping exotics for 3 generations spanning 140 years

but as the saying goes you cant please every one:whistling2:

thanks for reading 
dave


----------



## cooljules

just curious, what does rspca approved mean? i would trust them to wipe my backside and if they say something, i usually think the opposite...


----------



## Alex27

RoyalTommo said:


> Anyone from Leicester?
> Has anyone noticed the awful quality and general lack of decent reptile shops in Leicester? Out of the 2 decent ones that were near to the city centre, one very rarely opens when it should and seems to stock nothing but bearded dragons, the girl there also doesnt seem much interested in her job.
> And the other shop, although a lot better than first mentioned shop, seems to not want to sell anything. Don't get me wrong I'm all up for selling animals correctly but they seem to take this to an extreme. Sell, sell, sell, get as much money we can from one leopard gecko sale.
> It's a shame and as a result I have taken to travelling further to better shops.
> Any thoughts?
> Tom





halcyon said:


> tom
> 
> let me talk you through a few things
> and let the public on this forum decide on what the score is
> 
> it sounds like you have mentioned my shop even though not in name
> as mine is always open on time but i am as tight as hell when it comes to selling my animals unlike every one else in leicester, these are not stock but my own animals and i want the very best for every one of them
> as i also run leicester exotic refuge as well i see a huge amount of reptiles that have been sold in uncontrolled crappy little wrong fish tank or plastic set ups which have ended up impacting on the well being of the little animal in question due to its home being wrong in many ways, ( at least 10 ive seen in the last two weeks which is a joke in my oppinion)
> so as a owner of a pet business the whole point is to sell the best in the best manner possible, prevention is far better than the cure and i know from alot of keeping that the environment is what runs your reptile so basically give it a crappy set up and all the best to you as you will probably cause your reptile harm
> look on how many problems happen through burns on reptiles
> metabolic bone problems and so on all can be prevented as long as you give everything the reptile needs in its environment almost like setting up your own home
> 
> so we will let the public decide on whats wrong with my leopard gecko set ups
> as i do not have any problem with it at all
> 
> 36 x 18 x 21 viv exotic enclosure
> heat mat covering approx third of the floor
> thermostat to controll heat
> digital thermometer with probe
> 2% day tube for replication of photoperiod
> all fittings
> moss box
> moss
> vits
> hot hide
> intermidiate hide
> cool hide
> plants
> and me as your back up, so what more do you want
> all equipment is sold and set up a day or two prior to picking up the reptile
> 
> we are the only award winning reptile shop in the uk
> we are vet recamended
> we are rspca aproved
> we have been keeping exotics for 3 generations spanning 140 years
> 
> but as the saying goes you cant please every one:whistling2:
> 
> thanks for reading
> dave


basically tom, you just got pwned:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## halcyon

basically it means i take in rehomes and abanderments for them
as leicester rspca have no knowledge on reptiles or facilities to cater for them
its all about animal welfare which i care about greatly and they have reconised this aspect with me
so if i did not take them of them then who will??? or will they all be put down like so many have been done in the passed
not if i can help it they wont
i work very well with the rspaca but i do understand their hidden agenders 
but again if we all do the right thing for these animals and keep them properly the rspca will not be able to say a bean to any of us



hope this helps
dave


----------



## gex23

If this is scales and tails in leicester we are talking about - I have visited several times, and have also bought livestock a few times from there - all of which is flourishing and dave the shopowner as well as his staff are very knowledagable and always willing to help out: victory:

Also I can honestly say it is one of the most impressive and cleanest rep shops ive visited - keep up the good work:2thumb:

I wouldnt hesitate to reccomend them:smile:

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## halcyon

see you are a star customer
you can visit again anytime:welcome::welcome::welcome:

thanks for your kind words
dave


----------



## Shellhead

After the initial slating of the shop, then the resulting slaughtering the owner gave i really want to visit this shop. I dont see what the problem is. Also that was really funny


----------



## Moshpitviper

I would like to mention that Dave was very helpful in setting up Luton reptile rescue many years ago with donations of equipment etc. i only visited his shop the once and thought it was fantastic. i will forver be grateful to Dave for all his help and will ALWAYS recommend scales and tails highly to anyone who asks.


----------



## cornmorphs

This is a joke? _isnt it?_
I simply dont know what to say to that other than this shop and family have been going longer than any shop i know in the uk, and what Dave and his staff dont know isnt worth knowing.
He isnt in it for the money, I know that for sure..
i just reserved something from his at a ridiculous price (i didnt wanna put that as its a present)..
but hey, you back up what you think is right..
You are certainly in the minority if you dont like the shop, thats for sure.


----------



## PeckishPython

RoyalTommo said:


> Has anyone noticed the awful quality and general lack of decent reptile shops in Leicester?
> Any thoughts?
> Tom


Yes!
The other shop your talking about is everything Scales and Tails isnt.
Dirty,smelly and dont care about the animals they are selling.
Very poor shop.:bash:

Scales and Tails is a wicked shop...everything about it is quality.
From the livestock and selection of equipment to the advice and knowledge of Dave.
Ive been using Scales and Tails for years and bought my first boa from one of Daves own litters well over 10 years ago!:no1:

Andy.


----------



## selina20

OMG how could anyone insult Scales and Tails. We took our hedgehog in there and they were brilliant and tbh iv never seen such a tidy and clean shop.


----------



## Berber King

RoyalTommo said:


> Anyone from Leicester?
> .
> And the other shop, although a lot better than first mentioned shop, seems to not want to sell anything. Don't get me wrong I'm all up for selling animals correctly but they seem to take this to an extreme. Sell, sell, sell, get as much money we can from one leopard gecko sale.
> It's a shame and as a result I have taken to travelling further to better shops.
> Any thoughts?
> Tom


Whats the matter? Couldnt you afford a proper set-up and didnt like being told so? You just tried to slate one of the most well-respected shops in the uk.Id love to say what i really think of you,but i think you did a good enough job yourself!


----------



## chameleon_keeper

What an idiot! Scales & Tails is amazing and doesn't deserve any bad press! Excellent shop, clean, well stocked, interesting animals, knowledgeable staff, friendly, approachable, educated....need i say more!

If every shop was like this then there wouldn't need to be endless posts on forums like this with people complaining about shops and people concerned over sick animals because they have been sold them with incorrect housing and advice from a dodgy pet shop...

Keep up the good work scales & tails


----------



## spinnerpete

is this guy serious scales and tails is the best shop goin that ive visited and had a real long chat to dave in there and tbh is probably the most inteligent person ive spoken to in regards to reptiles.

what a loser


----------



## Mason

Just like to say..

Dave is a top guy and is a top shop owner.

A real Good guy in my book.

If you want to own an animal be prepared to buy the correct setup. It's not hard.


----------



## Jb1432

I've heard from many people and not just on here that it's a good shop, ive never heard anything bad about it, and thats what normally gets mentioned the most. Got a website by any chance?


----------



## sparkle

they are lovely..

only thing id say is i got a crested gecko from them that was meant to be grown on female..

when it arrived it was a baby and turned male in the months following the purchase LOL.. naughty crestie

when i questioned this by phone i was told it had been temperature sexed.. which isnt proven with cresties i guess

but it was a lovely crestie so i didnt mind too much but it was only 6 grams when i got it so not grown on really.... and since it was collected by my friend and brought up to me i didnt see it first... it was my own responsibility too i suppose..

the service by phone was great though.. they had lots of time to spend.. and you didnt fele rushed etc.. and very friendly... so thats a definate plus..


----------



## cornmorphs

i think the last 15 comments kinda put this one to bed really.. coz they have all come from people that have been in the business/hobby for many many years.
dave does have a website, but i dont have the link on my laptop, maybe someone else can post it for you..
or do some kind of google search.


----------



## Jb1432

cornmorphs said:


> i think the last 15 comments kinda put this one to bed really.. coz they have all come from people that have been in the business/hobby for many many years.
> dave does have a website, but i dont have the link on my laptop, maybe someone else can post it for you..
> or do some kind of google search.


 
Oh yeah:blush:


----------



## PeckishPython

Here you go....
About Scales & Tails


----------



## paul.angelides

RoyalTommo said:


> Anyone from Leicester?
> Has anyone noticed the awful quality and general lack of decent reptile shops in Leicester? Out of the 2 decent ones that were near to the city centre, one very rarely opens when it should and seems to stock nothing but bearded dragons, the girl there also doesnt seem much interested in her job.
> And the other shop, although a lot better than first mentioned shop, seems to not want to sell anything. Don't get me wrong I'm all up for selling animals correctly but they seem to take this to an extreme. Sell, sell, sell, get as much money we can from one leopard gecko sale.
> It's a shame and as a result I have taken to travelling further to better shops.
> Any thoughts?
> Tom


Well, sorry but I'm right behind Tom here. Its disgusting that Dave had the nerve to try and sell you the *right* set up for your animal. How dare he have the *welfare* of the animal above some cheap sale. Someone like him should be banned from selling animals for life..
Way to go Tom for bringing it to our attention :2thumb:

Dave is a great guy, *LOVES* and *CARES* for his animals and keeps an immaculate shop. Wanting the best for them is not about making money as cheap and cheerful (and wrong) will always make more sales.

Paul


----------



## RoyalTommo

*hi dave*

Sorry dave the leopard gecko comment was not aimed directly at you store, it was just an example that was mis understood. Apologies.


----------



## Tom From The Block

Are there only 2 reptile shops in leicester? Scales and tails is an amazing shop and the staff there are really helpful.
:2thumb:


----------



## joanne87

gex23 said:


> If this is scales and tails in leicester we are talking about - I have visited several times, and have also bought livestock a few times from there - all of which is flourishing and dave the shopowner as well as his staff are very knowledagable and always willing to help out: victory:
> 
> Also I can honestly say it is one of the most impressive and cleanest rep shops ive visited - keep up the good work:2thumb:
> 
> I wouldnt hesitate to reccomend them:smile:
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Anthony



Ill second that, got my 1st corn from there and had loads of help with my royal aswell :2thumb:


----------



## MARK.D

Scales and Tails all the way!! :no1:
What more can you ask for when you get a spotless shop. Quality reptiles in top condition. staff that are happy to give you their time to answer your questions. ( Is there anything that Dave does'nt know...lol) 

Ive been to the shop in South Wigston once and never again. I went in when i wanted my CWD. The girl behind the counter had no interest at all, When i asked her about a setup i was told that i would need a 3`x 2` x 2`. Luckily i knew this was totally wrong. ( as i had done my homework well in advance, which i wish everybody would do.). The shop was very untidy, the floor looked like he had not been swept for months. the vivs were dirty. Totally put me off. 

Would recommend Scales and Tails to everyone. Keep up the good work Dave.. 

:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## uroplatus

I travel from Middlesbrough about every 6 motnhs to go to scales and tails and every single animal I have ever bought there has been amazing quality, obviously well cared for and housed in the correct manner. In my opinion Scales and Tails is definately one of the top shops in the UK and the staff are helpful and knowledgable - and Dave makes a great cuppa!


----------



## sylar

Would i be correct in saying that ROYAL THOMMO and TOM FROM THE BLOCK are the same people and tom has had to change his profile after being ridiculed? :whistling2:


----------



## matty

Suck ups. Lol, I joke.

Does anyone know how far Scales & Tails is from Whitwick? Or however it's spelled.. My nan lives there & I wouldn't mind paying Scales & Tails a visit when I'm next up there.


----------



## MARK.D

Its about 15 miles from Whitwick :2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper

i love dave cooke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamman

paul.angelides said:


> Well, sorry but I'm right behind Tom here. Its disgusting that Dave had the nerve to try and sell you the *right* set up for your animal. How dare he have the *welfare* of the animal above some cheap sale. Someone like him should be banned from selling animals for life..
> Way to go Tom for bringing it to our attention :2thumb:
> 
> Dave is a great guy, *LOVES* and *CARES* for his animals and keeps an immaculate shop. Wanting the best for them is not about making money as cheap and cheerful (and wrong) will always make more sales.
> 
> Paul


i dont quite understand what your saying here? are you slating the shop or bigging it up?
anyway scales and tails is a top (but small) shop run by a top bloke, i have had a few reps off Dave now and they have grown into wonderful animals! always happy to recommend the shop!


----------



## Setae

chamman said:


> i dont quite understand what your saying here? are you slating the shop or bigging it up?
> anyway scales and tails is a top (but small) shop run by a top bloke, i have had a few reps off Dave now and they have grown into wonderful animals! always happy to recommend the shop!


:lol2: Learn sarcasm!

I'll say it too - Scales and Tails is fantastic. The shop's clean, they're very helpful and know all there is to know, and they won't even sell you an animal until you can prove you have everything required for its welfare. What more could you want?


----------



## Phil Barnaby

I visited, the shop last weekend, it was immaculate. Staff and owner real nice people. Though their set ups brilliant.


----------



## Doodles

I have spoken to Dave on the phone. He is one of the nicest people I have spoken to!


----------



## dandare500

what I want to know is when/where is this bigger store supposed to be opening?


----------



## paul.angelides

chamman said:


> i dont quite understand what your saying here? are you slating the shop or bigging it up?
> anyway scales and tails is a top (but small) shop run by a top bloke, i have had a few reps off Dave now and they have grown into wonderful animals! always happy to recommend the shop!


:bash:
Paul


----------



## April Taylor

*scales & tails*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *chamman*  
_i dont quite understand what your saying here? are you slating the shop or bigging it up?
anyway scales and tails is a top (but small) shop run by a top bloke, i have had a few reps off Dave now and they have grown into wonderful animals! always happy to recommend the shop!_



I have not bought any reptiles from Dave but I use his shop to get mice for my snakes, because the "other" shop in leicester is crap, and the mice from Dave's are first rate!!! :no1:


----------



## Tina

This is quite an old thread which I missed first time round but I have to post now I have seen it...

Scales and Tails in Leicester is the only reptile shop out of the ones I've visited so far that I would go back and buy from again. The cleanliness, the helpfulness (one of the girls spent almost an hour with my son choosing his first snake), the fact they question and make sure you have the right equipment and knowledge and the friendliness make it an absolutely top shop and I wish every other one was the same. :no1:

I just wish Dave's albino hoggies were a bit cheaper! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cherry.Chops

when i got my royal (my 1st snake) i emailed, rang and bugged dave to high heaven because i was totally stressed about temps and the set up and dave explained everything to me about 10 times and was ALWAYS happy to help. All the staff are knowledgable and are happy to have a chat. Daves reps are FREAKING AWESOME. My royal is amazing, healthy, feeding and tame. All daves reps are in fantastic condition. He never tries to sell you something you dont need, he will recomend the best thing for the job, and he is happy to discount when you buy alot from him.

I love going in there just to see him and his animals, even if im not buying!

He is a top guy, EXTREMELY hard working and puts his reps before everything else.

hats off to you mate. your the best! x


----------



## MARK.D

Cherry.Chops said:


> He is a top guy, EXTREMELY hard working and puts his reps before everything else.
> 
> hats off to you mate. your the best!


Totally agree.. :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

paul.angelides said:


> :bash:
> Paul


 lol, think we all thought that


----------



## alisont

*Scales and Tails*

Dave runs a fantastic shop with absolutely top class help and advice on animals that he sells and everything that they need. If you are one of the numpties that wants a reptile without having to pay out a penny more than you have to for it then i'm glad that he hasnt let you have one. My son had his ghecko at age 12 and we made the mistake of going to another shop in Leicester first and ended up wasting £50 on the wrong set up for her purely because they weren't really interested in her well being.We then visited scales and tails and got her sorted properly. She is now 5 and gorgeous.
We bought only a few weeks ago a Luisistic Texas rat snake from Dave and everyhthing it needs. Dave does not care how many times we phone or visit for help and advice because he is doing his job properly and responsibly ! I think him and his shop are fab and will not go anywhere else now because he is the best there is !


----------



## dragonsnake

silly question but did you ever have anything to do with leicester reptile centre on weford road ?


----------



## beardie&crestielover

halcyon said:


> tom
> 
> let me talk you through a few things
> and let the public on this forum decide on what the score is
> 
> it sounds like you have mentioned my shop even though not in name
> as mine is always open on time but i am as tight as hell when it comes to selling my animals unlike every one else in leicester, these are not stock but my own animals and i want the very best for every one of them
> as i also run leicester exotic refuge as well i see a huge amount of reptiles that have been sold in uncontrolled crappy little wrong fish tank or plastic set ups which have ended up impacting on the well being of the little animal in question due to its home being wrong in many ways, ( at least 10 ive seen in the last two weeks which is a joke in my oppinion)
> so as a owner of a pet business the whole point is to sell the best in the best manner possible, prevention is far better than the cure and i know from alot of keeping that the environment is what runs your reptile so basically give it a crappy set up and all the best to you as you will probably cause your reptile harm
> look on how many problems happen through burns on reptiles
> metabolic bone problems and so on all can be prevented as long as you give everything the reptile needs in its environment almost like setting up your own home
> 
> so we will let the public decide on whats wrong with my leopard gecko set ups
> as i do not have any problem with it at all
> 
> 36 x 18 x 21 viv exotic enclosure
> heat mat covering approx third of the floor
> thermostat to controll heat
> digital thermometer with probe
> 2% day tube for replication of photoperiod
> all fittings
> moss box
> moss
> vits
> hot hide
> intermidiate hide
> cool hide
> plants
> and me as your back up, so what more do you want
> all equipment is sold and set up a day or two prior to picking up the reptile
> 
> we are the only award winning reptile shop in the uk
> we are vet recamended
> we are rspca aproved
> we have been keeping exotics for 3 generations spanning 140 years
> 
> but as the saying goes you cant please every one:whistling2:
> 
> Thanks for reading
> dave


 
wow your my idle


----------



## spodface12

I remember when a good 2 years ago i bought my two female Aussy spikey stick insects of Dave, and i remember him being very very helpful, he made sure that i was knowledgeable and understanding of my creatures, and assured me that if i ran into to trouble to give him a ring.
i also remember that i got a third aussy stick that had been rescued by him.
those insects lasted for donkeys and i tell you that they were very used to being handled aswell. Except when Dave packed them for transport :lol2:


----------



## KJ Reptile Supplies

I Will step in as well, Dave is a great bloke, well worth a visit to his shop and know's his stuff. I seen the title of this thread and was like What, can't be right.


----------



## YoshiHCG

I love Dave, he's a top bloke 

We are always nattering away on facebook about new purchases and such. Great banter and his new venom room is top notch! 

I will actually one day go up there (transport is tough for me) and say hello in person! Until that day I chat on facebook with him and he's lovely. Not a bad word about him  even though this thread is like 4 years old people still cant comment a bad word! says it all really


----------



## sharpstrain

RoyalTommo said:


> Anyone from Leicester?
> Has anyone noticed the awful quality and general lack of decent reptile shops in Leicester? Out of the 2 decent ones that were near to the city centre, one very rarely opens when it should and seems to stock nothing but bearded dragons, the girl there also doesnt seem much interested in her job.
> And the other shop, although a lot better than first mentioned shop, seems to not want to sell anything. Don't get me wrong I'm all up for selling animals correctly but they seem to take this to an extreme. Sell, sell, sell, get as much money we can from one leopard gecko sale.
> It's a shame and as a result I have taken to travelling further to better shops.
> *Any thoughts?*
> Tom


Yes my thoughts are that you are one or a combination of the below


A Troll
A competitor having a dig
A pillock who doesnt know his arse from his elbow
Enough said


----------



## Big Uli

Stumbled across this on a google search and thought I say my bit

Dave is more likely to show you to the door of his shop then sell you an animal he feels you can't care for

Rather commendable in my opinion
There are far to may rescue herps out there as it is

Also as this is a older topic, anyone who hasn't been there since he build his Venom Room should go and visit
Very, very impressive


----------



## PigeonYouDead

Just skim read this, can't believe some people! :gasp::gasp:

At the end of the day, anyone who sells ANY form of livestock has a responsibility, be it moral or actual, to ensure that its new owner is going to be able to give it equal or better care than it receives currently to ensure it has the best life possible.

If you want to scrimp out and do a crap job looking after your animals, then reptiles are not for you. I learnt and accepted very early on that animals are not a cheap hobby if you want to do things right, and if you don't like that, go and buy some plants


----------

